# Chasing sheep



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

So, Liesel is now 10 months old, and doing great - a lot of teenage behaviour but we're seeing flashes of really great behaviour in amongst it, which is nice! I'm really proud of how she's doing in general, she keeps me very busy!
One problem we didn't experience the last time we were up here in Shetland was chasing sheep - last time she showed a bit of interest but didn't try to chase, which I encouraged. Now though, it's been a few months and she's a bit older, a bit cheekier and much bolder... today we took her to a nearby beach and the fields beside it contained a lot of sheep. She ran off chasing them two or three times, each time coming back when I blew the whistle (FAIRLY quickly, not immediately but still) until the last time when she seemingly went deaf and chased a single sheep all the way down a hill until she was out of sight. Eventually she came running back up, in her own time, and we realised this was a bit of an issue... 

I'm almost certain it's not out of aggression, it's just her chase instinct - she loves playing chase with other dogs, and I'm willing to bet money that if she were to catch a sheep she would do nothing more than pounce around it a bit, perhaps nip playfully. This is of course still not acceptable and farmers would still be pretty unimpressed about it.

Any advice?? We don't have a long line for her at the moment, it's in Edinburgh in our flat but I could get one here if it's our only option to desensitize her to this.

Also some recent pics for anyone who remembers my lovely Liesel as a puppy - isn't she tall!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Claire-

In my experience, you have to get on top of this issue QUICKLY. Once Savannah decided something was ok to chase it was MUCH harder getting her to stop than if I had prevented it from the beginning. 

She followed the same pattern with sheep that Liesel did. Initially she was a bit interested and then she discovered that she could make them run.  

I tried some leash work, but what really worked better for us was driving slowly by a field of sheep with the windows down and telling her to 'Leave It' every time she looked at one. The leash work and long cord work did much better after giving some concentrated attention to what specifically she was supposed to leave alone. I still wouldn't trust her walking through a field of sheep off leash, but we can walk by a field without her giving them unwelcome attention.

Good luck!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Liesel is so pretty and holy gams!! How tall is she?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Go to the store and just buy some lightweight rope and put a clip on it. You might want to pick up a pair of leather gloves too.

Even if she would not bite them, they stand a chance of getting hurt while being chased. In my state a dog will get shot if caught chasing livestock. For her and the sheep's safety, I would not let her run loose.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the quick responses guys. I should definitely be more careful, even if she's not deliberately hurting them it could get us in trouble for a bunch of reasons. I'll see what I can do about getting a long length of rope, and we'll try the driving thing. We live right next to a field of sheep here at the moment so I might just walk past it a few times with her tomorrow and tell her no every time she looks. She tends to only show proper interest when they run, but I guess if I can make her understand her paying attention to them is wrong it might help. 
I'm not sure quite how tall she is now Watson, I must measure her! 
Organicthoughts, we've tried a few foods since I got her but she's been predominantly on Eden dry food for the past few months. At the moment she's on a much cheaper one just for a couple of weeks, as we're moving into a new house and travelling back and forth so everything's extra expensive and it's just easier. I can already see the difference with the cheaper food - she 'goes' far more times a day so I think she's not getting nearly as much nutrition.

Thanks again for all the help, will just have to try extra hard to make her understand that they can't be chased - in a really controlled environment.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow those pictures of Liesel is very pretty. You guys have very distinct lookning Vs over there 8). 

Hey,... are e collars forbidden in Scotland? I find they work miracles in emergencies. And while I don't like the beep, that's what I use these days, I have to admit


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

That's interesting (finding it hard to type as Liesel is being all soppy and licking my hands) because I have actually been considering the option of an e-collar lately. I've just moved from Cardiff to Edinburgh - I believe they are banned in Wales but allowed in Scotland, so if the issue continues (wow this licking is persistent) I may look into that. There will be less sheep down in Edinburgh than up here in Shetland but it might still be needed if we see deer, etc. 

Took her out this morning (after a good run) for a brief session with an old extending lead I found I still had from my last dog. Not a fan of extending leads normally but in this situation it was ideal - she thought she was off lead until she started showing interest in the sheep and i pressed the button to tighten the lead and gave a big tug! A few goes of this (on the other side of the fence to the sheep) and she seemed to begin to understand I didn't want her chasing them. Going to keep going out for short sessions and eventually try going into the field WITH the sheep. Will keep you posted.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Blah, I trype on the iPhone, hence all the pictures are literally at my fingertips, spelling is something of a challenge. 

Sammy's face (American father-Hungarian mother = all Canadian boy)


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ahh Sammy is absolutely gorgeous - I have a real soft spot for a those wrinkled foreheads! He and Liesel would make beautiful babies ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, bet they would look cute.
Vs have been in Scotland for a very long time... 


Today the controller was off all the time.... still had 100% recall


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Might look into getting one - Liesel's recall until today has been excellent, most times she'd come back especially with the whistle which I've used since she was 8 weeks. Today was another story altogether - it's like she just went deaf, the whistle was useless and she came back just entirely in her own time. Very frustrating.
Can you give me any tips about how to use the e-collar properly - i.e. do I press it when I call and she doesn't come immediately? Complete beginner!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Actually just stumbled upon this thread which is very useful - http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9286.0.html


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Claire,

Just to be clear, in the UK a farmer is entitled to shoot a dog that worries livestock whether it is being aggressive or just chasing for fun. I know farmers who don't wait to find out, it is their lively hood at stake.

I used to live on Dartmoor, our paddock gates opened onto the moors and there they were - lots of sheep. My Gt Danes used to think it was great fun to chase them. Same as Liesel, no aggression, it was just fun. They ran she chased. No e-collars in those days!!! However this old police handler took me up onto the moor and said let her go - off she went after sheep, and very quickly he threw a linked choke chain at her - not to hit her, just in the general area. Must be something that makes a lot of noise, e.g a good bunch of car keys also works well, that stops them in their tracks - then recall.

I am not pro e-collars,but when you have a situation like your have - I wouldn't hesitate to use an e-collar. It might well save your dogs life.

E- collars are not as yet illegal in any part of the UK. There has been talk about it, but as of yet they are sold and used all over the UK.

Loved the pictures, Liesel has grown into a lovely looking dog.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned here in Welsh Wales Hotm!!!!! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14181927

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Banned here in Welsh Wales Hotm!!!!!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14181927
> 
> Hobbsy


Wow. So a farmer can legally use lethal force against a dog that chases his livestock (same here in California) but the dog owner can't use the most effective tool to keep it from happening?

Bailey loved to chase when he was younger. Cows, sheep, chickens, deer, coyotes, you name it. If it moved he chased it.

The e-collar was extremely effective. I would let him chase for a minute and when he would get about 10 feet from the (fill in the animal) I would hit the button on 5 (top setting) for 1 second. If he continued I would do it again 5 seconds later and repeat until he quit and went another direction. I would NEVER say a word. When he wandered back to me, all I would say in a calm voice was: "Bailey, did that (fill in the animal) shock you? Maybe you should leave them alone." Then we would continue our hike. A few times was all it took (per animal type).

Now he ignores everything except squirrels and cats. I'm ok with that. In the open spaces he can chase. On streets I have him on a 6 foot leash and am always vigilant. 

Happy and safe trails.

RBD


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

She is starting to improve already, she understands she shouldn't chase them but is still pretty interested. I think it will just take two or three times where she approaches them and I respond with something like an e-collar shock or that loud chain noise you suggest - and she'll really get the message that I'm serious about it. 
You're quite right - I'm not sure she's likely to get shot here in Shetland but I'm not positive, and even if not it could still get us in a lot of trouble. Looking at e-collars online now.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hobby's - thanks for correcting me. You welshes have to be different . 

I thought that legislation like that had to be passed through parliament. I know various groups like the RSPCA have been trying to get them banned but was unaware it was illegal in Wales.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

BANNED, says Hobby ;D 

Fine, find someone who will enforce that law while some drunk farmer shoots at the dog. 
I say, Clair put on a pair of pink boxing gloves and show chicken pants how its done, LOL.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Lol, well like I say it's not a problem for me as I have just moved away from Wales and back to Scotland where it's legal. Gee whiz are they expensive though, just been researching a bit. Seems to be a huge gap between the cheapest (£22) and the next most expensive (£60+!) Not sure what to go for, don't want to get a cheap one that will break/malfunction etc, but can't really afford to be buying expensive ones at the moment, moving into a new house and jobhunting and all - I'm still, for all intents and purposes a poor student!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They are expensive, the better ones are worth the money for what they do (may just save the dog's life one day ... remember Fenton? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU)

I have three, the one by Tritronics has two receivers. I can use it on two dogs at the same time. 
I have measured how consistent, even how reliable they are at distance. Tritronics came up as most consistent and also most comfortable to wear. 

Before I turned the collar on, the dog was reliable on loose leash walking, recall, heel and even some whoa. I did quite a bit of work with Sam wearing his training collar... respect was already established.
The ecollar was only an extra layer of insurance for when we biked off leash, crossing traffic and on trails (rabbits galore)... I have yet to meet an angry farmer or his electric barbed wire fences.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Go with Tritronics , they are now owned by Garmin.
They are more reliable and transmit farther.
Compared to what it would take to replace a dog, its cheap insurance.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

You can't buy tritronics in the UK. My guess, and it is only that, is that it uses radio frequencies that aren't allowed here and they haven't adapted it for the UK. I have read posts suggesting SportDOG products as an alternative.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...=search-alias=pets&field-keywords=tri+tronics


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sportdog has supposedly made some improvements. I gave away a SD collar 3 years ago. It was just not as reliable as my TT collars. It also didn't have the range that I needed on some occasions. I know the dog should have been with in the range the collars was suppose to work, but it would fail.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I totally agree it's worth spending the money but until we've lived in our new house for a month or two and have our first paychecks from our new jobs it's something we literally cannot afford! Might just have to wait a bit, we're leaving Shetland at the weekend anyway. Until then, we are practising taking her, on lead, right up to some sheep and firmly correcting her when she shows interest. Hope this will both show her they're off limits and also help to desensitize her a bit.
Planning on enrolling her in obedience classes once we get back to Edinburgh and, once we have the e-collar, practising recall in all kinds of distracting situations.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...=search-alias=pets&field-keywords=tri+tronics


That's the great thing about the internet - always someone to put you right 

When I was looking at these I couldn't find them anywhere. That said, looking at the delivery times and prices I presume they are importing them from the states. Even allowing for the customs charge it is still quite a bit cheaper to buy one direct from the USA.


----------

